# trip to South Florida - looking for Amblypgygi



## Ambly (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello all,
   I'll be visiting South Florida towards the end of this month.  I will be spending some time with the camera herping and looking specifically for Amblypygi.  Specifically, Paraphrynus raptator.  I have heard they can be found in certain parts of Florida.  Has anyone any insight on finding this elusive species?  I have been combing through literature and will be until my arrival in Florida on Thursday the 26th of Sept.  Thanks for your help and hope to post pics here,

Sean


----------

